# DRENCHED on my RS. oil chain and ?



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I did the reston century last weekend (shortened to 60m due to weather) and got drenched. I oiled the chain....what else do I need to do? I did not see any drain holes and on a fast 40 mile ride this week it performed flawlessly.

Thanks for any help


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Yup, that's about it!


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

There is a drain hole on the bottom that I didn't notice as well


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

That's not a drain hole.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

If you google this topic, there is some general guidance out there.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

its a drain hole....I found it in an owners manual online and saw water dripping out of it after another drenched ride


----------

